# Power chuck



## dewcity

Hola a todos , a ver si alguien me da una ayudadita.. como puedo traducir " power chuck".  Son los accesorios de una maquina cortadora de piezas de metal y los accesorios son

Automatic 8 station tool post
  Chucks -80mm 3 jaw
             -*Power chuck*
             -100mm 4 jaw independant

Gracias por su ayuda..........


----------



## jalibusa

Es un mandril motorizado, generalmente son operados hidráulicamente, tal vez debas llamarlo "mandril hidráulico".


----------



## Toni Enguix

En España lo llamamos "platos",
http://www.tdeg.net/productos/home.asp

-*Power chuck*
-100mm 4 jaw independan

Yo lo traduciría como plato automático de 100, con 4 garras independientes.


----------



## dewcity

Seria algo asi como plato de mando automático.....................


----------



## jalibusa

"Automático" significa que actúa en respuesta a una señal independiente del operador, y el comando del plato o mandril en este caso puede ser o no independiente del operador. Lo que sí es del caso es que es "powered", "motorizado", abierto y cerrado por un mecanismo de potencia, que es comandado a voluntad por el operador apretando un botón o por (ahora sí automático) un mecanismo que reacciona cuando la pieza está termianda y a su vez comanda la fuente de potencia.


----------



## coolbrowne

Coincido con *jalibusa*.  Automático es un restricción de sentido





jalibusa said:


> "Automático" significa que actúa en respuesta a una señal independiente del operador...


Si "hidráulico" te parece demasiado específico, ¿tal vez "asistido"?

Saludos


----------



## Toni Enguix

dewcity said:


> Seria algo asi como plato de mando automático.....................


 
Yo no diría eso, insisto: plato automático.

Soy ingeniero, y tengo una empresa metalúrgica. Tendremos mas de 20 platos entre platos de 3 garras, 4 garras y garras independientes. Los platos suelen ser manuales, hidraulicos y neumáticos, desconozco si existen eléctricos, es posible.

Entiendo que no se define exactamente de que tipo se trata, lo que es seguro es que no es manual, esto es que actua girando una maneta en el exterior, sino que lo hace a través de un sistema hidraulico o neumático, tras finalizar un ciclo o al pulsar un botón. Según la RAE, define automático como "*2. *adj. Dicho de un mecanismo: Que funciona en todo o en parte por sí solo", pués eso *automático*.

No entro a valorar si en este caso existe una restricción de sentido, ni a valorar la etimología de la palabra, sino que creo que es mas importante dar el nombre con el que habitualmente conocemos las cosas. Por ejemplo jamas diría: Sistema autonomo de refrigeración de agua.... nosotros lo llamamos botijo. Por esto mismo, por lo menos aquí en España nadie habla de platos asistidos, sino de platos hidraulicos, neumáticos...automáticos. 

Si ya os pica la curiosidad de saber como son podeis visitar: http://www.kitagawaeurope.com/products/1/ donde entre otras cosas distingue entre Power Chucks y Manual Chucs. Por cierto Kitagawa son de los mejores platos que hay en el mercado.

Alguién habló de _mandril_, y según la definición de la RAE, coincide con la funcionalidad de un "chuck", pero todavía no conozca a nadie que a los platos los llame mandriles


----------



## jalibusa

Toni Enguix said:


> Yo no diría eso, insisto: plato automático.
> 
> Soy ingeniero, y tengo una empresa metalúrgica. Tendremos mas de 20 platos entre platos de 3 garras, 4 garras y garras independientes. Los platos suelen ser manuales, hidraulicos y neumáticos, desconozco si existen eléctricos, es posible.
> 
> Entiendo que no se define exactamente de que tipo se trata, lo que es seguro es que no es manual, esto es que actua girando una maneta en el exterior, sino que lo hace a través de un sistema hidraulico o neumático, tras finalizar un ciclo o al pulsar un botón. Según la RAE, define automático como "*2. *adj. Dicho de un mecanismo: Que funciona en todo o en parte por sí solo", pués eso *automático*.
> 
> No entro a valorar si en este caso existe una restricción de sentido, ni a valorar la etimología de la palabra, sino que creo que es mas importante dar el nombre con el que habitualmente conocemos las cosas. Por ejemplo jamas diría: Sistema autonomo de refrigeración de agua.... nosotros lo llamamos botijo. Por esto mismo, por lo menos aquí en España nadie habla de platos asistidos, sino de platos hidraulicos, neumáticos...automáticos.
> 
> Si ya os pica la curiosidad de saber como son podeis visitar: http://www.kitagawaeurope.com/products/1/ donde entre otras cosas distingue entre Power Chucks y Manual Chucs. Por cierto Kitagawa son de los mejores platos que hay en el mercado.
> 
> Alguién habló de _mandril_, y según la definición de la RAE, coincide con la funcionalidad de un "chuck", pero todavía no conozca a nadie que a los platos los llame mandriles


Y si en Uruguay decís "botijo" nadie sabrá de lo que estás hablando; a lo sumo pensarán en un error queriendo decir "botija" que significa "niño" o "estimado amigo" según el contexto. Y al chuck le llamamos tanto "plato" como "mandril del torno" y a las "garras" se le llama sin excepción "mordazas"; por eso creo que como el post original no declara origen geográfico toda cautela es poca, aunque estoy de acuerdo que "automático" es adecuado para "powered".
A riesgo de sonar pedante, opino que es útil dejar constancia de usos que se apartan de la exactitud y permitir que el traductor elija.


----------



## Toni Enguix

Toni Enguix said:


> Por esto mismo, por lo menos aquí en España nadie habla de platos asistidos, sino de platos hidraulicos, neumáticos...automáticos.


 
Disculpa Jalibusa, yo dije como se llamaba en España, simplemente....

Por otro lado no suena pedante, sino enriquecedor, saber como se llaman las cosas en otros paises. No quiero meter la pata y preguntar " ¿dónde puedo _coger_ un taxi?"

Por cierto escuchando a un artista de tu tierra, Jorge Drexler, he aprendido un sinfin de palabras que aquí no utilizamos: placar, pretil,....

En fin no te lo tomes a mal.


----------



## Rodelu

Toni Enguix said:


> Disculpa Jalibusa, yo dije como se llamaba en España, simplemente....
> 
> Por otro lado no suena pedante, sino enriquecedor, saber como se llaman las cosas en otros paises. No quiero meter la pata y preguntar " ¿dónde puedo _coger_ un taxi?"
> 
> Por cierto escuchando a un artista de tu tierra, Jorge Drexler, he aprendido un sinfin de palabras que aquí no utilizamos: placar, pretil,....
> 
> En fin no te lo tomes a mal.


 No hubo nada de eso; lamento y me disculpo si así lo parece.


----------

